# Proposed Statewide Youth Turkey Hunt Weekend



## RustyJeep (Jan 13, 2013)

Last week at the hunting regulations meetings, GHFF proposed a special youth turkey hunt the weekend before official turkey season. It would give the kids a chance to kill a bird that had not been called to since last year. What's everyone's thoughts on this issue?


----------



## badcreek (Jan 13, 2013)

Fantastic idea!! I have been waiting for them to do this!!


----------



## rem 300 (Jan 13, 2013)

We already have that in NC and I think its great!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyJeep said:


> Last week at the hunting regulations meetings, GHFF proposed a special youth turkey hunt the weekend before official turkey season. It would give the kids a chance to kill a bird that had not been called to since last year. What's everyone's thoughts on this issue?



If you take a kid with you on opening day,why would they not get the chance to call to a bird that hasn't been called to in a year?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 13, 2013)

I think its a great idea!


----------



## Tommy Walton (Jan 13, 2013)

That would be great!! We need this in Ga!!


----------



## GAGE (Jan 13, 2013)

I am all for it, maybe my kids will have better luck than me.


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it's a good idea.


----------



## lilturkeyhunter70 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great idea; lets do it!


----------



## kevincox (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome idea. They have a youth season in Ky as well. Very popular


----------



## sman (Jan 13, 2013)

Two thumbs up!!!  

I take my during the season as well.  It would be nice to have a weekend to ourselves.  Hard to beat grown men to a spot when your taking a 9yr old.


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 13, 2013)

I love it myself


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sounds like a great thing.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 13, 2013)

This would be great.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 13, 2013)

Great idea!! I just  hope they add it on the front end of the existing season and not make it the first week of what would be the regular season.

I have to wait long enough as it is....another week would stink.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> If you take a kid with you on opening day,why would they not get the chance to call to a bird that hasn't been called to in a year?


Good point!

I think giving youth hunters a weekend before the season is open for everyone is a great idea.  Hope this happens.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 13, 2013)

As long as the turkey season is here in Ga.I fail to see the need for a youth weekend.
Why not have a special hunt on your lease?....Tell all your members that it is youth only.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 13, 2013)

would be great!!


----------



## ridgestalker (Jan 13, 2013)

All for it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 13, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=731755

See what cracker dave is doing?.....Didn't take any state involvement either.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> As long as the turkey season is here in Ga.I fail to see the need for a youth weekend.
> Why not have a special hunt on your lease?....Tell all your members that it is youth only.



Why would you be against an extra weekend of turkey season to take kids hunting is a better question?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 13, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> Why would you be against an extra weekend of turkey season to take kids hunting is a better question?


Not against it.....but when has the dnr ever given anything extra?
No,they will take a weekend away from the existing season.
But as I asked before,Why can't you implement this on your own hunting club?....I bet the members would say "kiss this."
There is plenty of time to take a kid hunting,no special weekend is needed.


----------



## blong (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> Not against it.....but when has the dnr ever given anything extra?
> No,they will take a weekend away from the existing season.
> But as I asked before,Why can't you implement this on your own hunting club?....I bet the members would say "kiss this."
> There is plenty of time to take a kid hunting,no special weekend is needed.



What about parents that can't afford leases and hunt only public. Taking a child on the mad house opener could turn them against public hunting in general. I think youth season is a great idea and has been implemented here in Ms for several years now.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> If you take a kid with you on opening day,why would they not get the chance to call to a bird that hasn't been called to in a year?



This^


----------



## tkyklr1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great idea all for it!


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 13, 2013)

we have it in nc, it is awesome, since most hunting is done on public land here, after 1st weekend here you have to really work for them. north ga mtns dads could really benefit from this.


----------



## six (Jan 13, 2013)

I wouldn't have a problem with letting kids start before I do.


----------



## GAarcher (Jan 13, 2013)

*Absolutely*

Can't imagine anybody being against this idea. Not sure why this has not taken place already. Hope it becomes reality.


----------



## antnye (Jan 13, 2013)

It would be great!  All for it.  It says the weekend before official turkey season.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 13, 2013)

blong said:


> What about parents that can't afford leases and hunt only public. Taking a child on the mad house opener could turn them against public hunting in general. I think youth season is a great idea and has been implemented here in Ms for several years now.



I like Ms turkey rules. I like the no jake rule unless its a kid too


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 13, 2013)

*Excellent Idea...*

Hope it happens   Was wondering when this might happen.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 13, 2013)

blong said:


> What about parents that can't afford leases and hunt only public. Taking a child on the mad house opener could turn them against public hunting in general. I think youth season is a great idea and has been implemented here in Ms for several years now.



What about the folks that can't have or don't want kids?

They pay the same money to hunt public land,yet you want to discriminate against them?

I have said it before....The DNR will not give anything extra.Example-Muzzleloader week....another week was not added to the season,a week was taken away from archery one year,modern firearms the next.


----------



## blong (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> What about the folks that can't have or don't want kids?
> 
> They pay the same money to hunt public land,yet you want to discriminate against them?
> 
> I have said it before....The DNR will not give anything extra.Example-Muzzleloader week....another week was not added to the season,a week was taken away from archery one year,modern firearms the next.



If they don't take away days from regular spring season but add a youth weekend before season, would you be for it then?


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm all for it! I'll give the first weekend to the kids, no problem at all. This coming from folk with no kids and no lease money.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 13, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> I like Ms turkey rules. I like the no jake rule unless its a kid too



X 2!


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jan 13, 2013)

thats a great idea


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wonderful idea! Funny how an idea like this that is trying to get youth involved can often uncover the truly selfish among us. I hope it passes!


----------



## Big Country Boy (Jan 14, 2013)

Great Idea....


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

*Yep...*



TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Wonderful idea! Funny how an idea like this that is trying to get youth involved can often uncover the truly selfish among us. I hope it passes!



We need to do all we can to get our youth involved in the outdoors.  Get the kids away from the playstations and TV and show them what the outdoors is about.  I don't see how anyone could not like this idea.  If I am not mistaken GA turkey season is one of the longest in the states, so it is not like you gonna miss a week.


----------



## mudpie82 (Jan 14, 2013)

would love to see this happen.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 14, 2013)

Great idea. By the way Raines, DNR enforces the rules not creating them. It's called legislation. Just a little FYI. Don't be a debbie downer. It's for our youth. Anything to preserve hunting for our future generations gets my approval.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 14, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Great idea. By the way Raines, DNR enforces the rules not creating them. It's called legislation. Just a little FYI. Don't be a debbie downer. It's for our youth. Anything to preserve hunting for our future generations gets my approval.



Post of the year so far! Great post!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 14, 2013)

Y'all still have not convinced me in the need for a special youth weekend.
Someone posted that they can't out run others while taking a 9 year old......Get there earlier,or go during the middle of the week.....yeah,you might have to keep your kid out of school or take a day off work,but it's for our youth right?
I work a rotating shift and my off days fall midweek.I'll take your kids hunting.
What about a special weekend for women,we need more of them in the woods.
A weekend where elders over 65 only can hunt,hard for them to keep up with the young guns.

Pre 2010 on Paulding Forest,there were 2 managed deer hunts open to all with a wma stamp.
Then someone wanted a youth hunt,was a hunt added?...Nope,.....One of the managed hunts open to all was dropped,in favor of a youth hunt.For the last 2 years there has only been 1 managed hunt for everyone.....and guess what,the youth hunts were not well participated so they will be dropped.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jan 14, 2013)

We don't need it,take your kids hunting during spring break ,All this will amount to is people taking a kid and then killing the turkey themselves.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 14, 2013)

Great idea - FL does it and SC has a youth day but it's not before the season starts (in the Lowcountry).


----------



## Brianf (Jan 14, 2013)

it amazes me how some people always find a negative in someone trying to make a positive thing. I guess their cups are half "empty" instead of half full. I am all for the youth weekend and it does not bother me if the add it to the season or take it from the existing season. Either way my son will hunt the first day it is legal. It also won't be the first weekend I have left my gun at home to try and help someone get a bird, kid or not. It is not only about the killing!!!!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 14, 2013)

Brianf said:


> it amazes me how some people always find a negative in someone trying to make a positive thing. I guess their cups are half "empty" instead of half full. I am all for the youth weekend and it does not bother me if the add it to the season or take it from the existing season. Either way my son will hunt the first day it is legal. It also won't be the first weekend I have left my gun at home to try and help someone get a bird, kid or not. It is not only about the killing!!!!



I agree Brian! I am in NC and we have a Youth Weekend here that will be hopefully a week next year. If you implement a Youth Season, go ahead and make it a whole week. The Kids are our future and time needs to be spent with them. If it is a bad weekend, they will have other days to be taken and that is time well spent with any kid! What if no one took you hunting? You would not be hunting. I like being positive and I don't have a problem with a Youth Hunt! Just be glad you have the long season that you do have in GA! Ours is only 4-5 weeks here! GA already has ridiculous Out Of State Hunter prices for license and it sucks that I can not take my Daughter for a hunt where I killed my first turkey at because we live in NC. Both of us were born in GA and lived most of our lives there! Should be a discount for former GA Residents that helped get the laws where they are right now! We even give away Youth Weekend hunts for our NWTF Banquets! Taking someone who has never been is priceless. I am glad Mr. B, my shop Teacher, took me when he did! I still have the same feeling today as I did back in the early 80's when he got the Gobblers to gobble! And face it People, it don't matter what is decided, there will always be someone who does not approve of the idea. Look at who is running our Country now! 
JMHO! Tim


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 14, 2013)

I hope it passes! And to the person worried about someone taking a kid and shooting a bird themselves I'm sorry but that person is going to be out killing turkeys regardless.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 14, 2013)

I had a chance to hang out with the guys from the GHFF a lot this summer. Seeing them at the Outdoor Blast, Hogtacular, and the Outdoor Show in Douglas, GA. My dad and I actually proposed this idea to them and when we did they said that was a great idea because nobody had ever really brought it up before. So I am glad that this is finally being brought abut and hopefully being put into work. Not trying to brag or anything either just stating how hopefully we played a part in getting this  started.


----------



## badhaircut13 (Jan 14, 2013)

dukslayer10 said:


> i had a chance to hang out with the guys from the ghff a lot this summer. Seeing them at the outdoor blast, hogtacular, and the outdoor show in douglas, ga. My dad and i actually proposed this idea to them and when we did they said that was a great idea because nobody had ever really brought it up before. So i am glad that this is finally being brought abut and hopefully being put into work. Not trying to brag or anything either just stating how hopefully we played a part in getting this  started.




x2.


----------



## Redbeard (Jan 14, 2013)

Longtime in coming. Hope it passes


----------



## blong (Jan 14, 2013)

I hope they don't give them younguns nothing! Heck everything is handed to them anyways. When I was a kid, I didn't even have time to hunt. I picked cotton before and after school. Then I had to fill both my shoes with cottonseed before I could go to bed. I think they should just man up and hunt against the veteran hunters out there. Shoot, most grown men in the south don't know how to hunt anyways! Let em learn like I had to,the hard way! 

To the children reading this forum, only a very few feel this way. I hope yall get your season and kill the haters toms before they get a chance!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just heard that if this passes that most likely the first weekend of season would be youth weekend on Wma's also. Probably be taking around 20 youth up to Paulding forest if this pans out. Been looking at some places around braswell on the WMA that we should be able to get a few turkeys in front of some youth.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 14, 2013)

rem 300 said:


> We already have that in NC and I think its great!!



It's actually an entire week in NC.  It was done for feel good politically correct reasons, with no basis in biology.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 14, 2013)

hawglips said:


> It's actually an entire week in NC.  It was done for feel good politically correct reasons, with no basis in biology.



It passed for the whole week?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 14, 2013)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Just heard that if this passes that most likely the first weekend of season would be youth weekend on Wma's also. Probably be taking around 20 youth up to Paulding forest if this pans out. Been looking at some places around braswell on the WMA that we should be able to get a few turkeys in front of some youth.



All the way out blue car body road,power lines back there.Polluted with turkey.


----------



## Will-dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

This is a great idea!!!   I'm all for it!!!


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 14, 2013)

hawglips said:


> It's actually an entire week in NC.  It was done for feel good politically correct reasons, with no basis in biology.



Last time I read it was only the saturday before the opening week,


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 14, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> All the way out blue car body road,power lines back there.Polluted with turkey.



Thank you. If this passes this will surely give us the chance to introduce several youth to turkey hunting. Probably be up that way scouting soon.


----------



## widetoed01 (Jan 14, 2013)

yep


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler (Jan 14, 2013)

I think a youth day or weekend would be great.


----------



## turk2di (Jan 15, 2013)

We have had it for years in Kentucky. The most fun i ever had turkey hunting was the youth hunts..Gobblers are as close to pushover's as they could ever possibly get & the kids have a ball! Push hard for it until you get it!


----------



## Mark K (Jan 15, 2013)

This has been brought up before. In fact I kept having to look at the dates to make sure I wasn't reading an older post from years ago. And yes, these were the same arguments as before. 
I'm all for a youth season/weekend/day/whatever!!


----------



## MKW (Jan 15, 2013)

If they get this to pass, there needs to be some seperation between youth day and the regular season . I say that because up here in SC, the youth day is right before the regular season starts. Being on the public land on youth day was a fiasco. There were people running around everywhere trying to find a bird to hunt on opening day. It provided no advantage whatsoever. 

Mike


----------



## hawglips (Jan 15, 2013)

BgDadyTrophyHunter said:


> It passed for the whole week?



Yep.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 15, 2013)

cklem said:


> Last time I read it was only the saturday before the opening week,



Nope, new for 2013, a full week.  

Our wildlife resource commission is real smart.  They just closed down the 6 day winter season a few years ago, due to biological concerns, even though only a few hundred turkeys were getting killed statewide during that season.  

Then, due to politically correct feel-good pressure, they reversed course and ignored the same biological recommendations about lengthening the season, and not only added 4 days to the spring season for archery only, and then this year, added a full week of additional season for youth only, even though there was already a youth day prior to the general season.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 15, 2013)

hawglips said:


> Nope, new for 2013, a full week.
> 
> Our wildlife resource commission is real smart.  They just closed down the 6 day winter season a few years ago, due to biological concerns, even though only a few hundred turkeys were getting killed statewide during that season.
> 
> Then, due to politically correct feel-good pressure, they reversed course and ignored the same biological recommendations about lengthening the season, and not only added 4 days to the spring season for archery only, and then this year, added a full week of additional season for youth only, even though there was already a youth day prior to the general season.



Ok I will check it out, we didnt have the fall season, I'm in southwest nc


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 16, 2013)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Just heard that if this passes that most likely the first weekend of season would be youth weekend on Wma's also. Probably be taking around 20 youth up to Paulding forest if this pans out. Been looking at some places around braswell on the WMA that we should be able to get a few turkeys in front of some youth.



BTW-if ya go,make sure you stay on the wma.There are some folks in Braswell that are down right ornery.
Go to youtube and look up, belcher interview with Braswell, GA city manager 07/09.


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Jan 18, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> What about the folks that can't have or don't want kids?
> 
> They pay the same money to hunt public land,yet you want to discriminate against them?
> 
> I have said it before....The DNR will not give anything extra.Example-Muzzleloader week....another week was not added to the season,a week was taken away from archery one year,modern firearms the next.



Not trying to be contrary, but I remember when the limit on deer was three, there was two weekends you could hunt does, bow season began the first of October, deer season was closed for all of December except the week after Christmas, and baiting was illegal state wide. So I guess your right. The dnr never gives us anything, they just take away.


----------



## arkie1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Alot of states do early youth hunts.  I think they are a good idea.


----------



## Scrub Buck (Jan 26, 2013)

As long as an adult cannot touch the gun or carry one during the season I'm good with it.  No reason for an adult to have a gun.  They are educating future hunters!  Otherwise, NO.


----------

